# Need a help :(



## Amy88 (4 mo ago)

Hi, I pass my taxi licences and I would like to do vehicle licences and go with uber but I stuck. To do Vehicle Licence, New Forest Council ask for V5, mot etc but also they asking for 
"For a private hire vehicle, if you are not a licensed private hire operator, we will also need a letter of contractual agreement from the operator"

Where can I get that?

I will appreciate any help.
Thank you


----------

